

How Anonymous plans to use DNS as a weapon - zalew
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/how-anonymous-plans-to-use-dns-as-a-weapon.ars

======
cjbprime
No: [http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2012/02/no-anonymous-cant-
ddos...](http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2012/02/no-anonymous-cant-ddos-root-
dns-servers.html)

